# newbie



## shelliewall (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi im shellie and i'm about to put a deposit down on my first Vizsla!! very excited...

We had a JR 2 years ago and she bite my youngest son's face which was awful , ( i have 3 boys 14,11 and 7 ) I have been told Vizslas are get with children and that we are making the right choice!! 

I would love any words of advice and tips you can give!! 

Our Pup will not be ready until September so we have a while to get things ready!

look forward to chatting with you 

Shellie x


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!

Like all dogs, sometimes things can happen. Nobody can promise a bite-free lifetime,

BUT...we've found our V pup lovely. In her excitement, the licking turns to nibbles, however.

I didn't believe folks when they warned me, but I have dozens of scrape/nibble marks on my arms and hands.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, shelliewall, and welcome to the forums! I think you will be happy with your choice. I have a five-year-old male Vizsla named Willie, and he is excellent with children and adults. He just seems to love all people.  

While they are puppies (til the age of two) they will nip and bite with their little needle teeth, as ALL puppies do. So during their first two years, they will require supervision and training. But at maturity, they are gentle, loving dogs.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*shelliewall*, congratulations!! How exciting! Yes, Vizslas are good with children, but when they are little they are just like children - require lots of parenting  

I bet September seems like a million years from now


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/10/i-read-they-were-good-with-kids.html

shelliewall. Please read the above.

KNOW what you are getting in a Vizsla.

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the best Vizsla forum in the world!

Vizslas can be *great* with kids, if you get one with the _right temperament_. Make sure your breeder is aware that you want a pup with a good personality match for your family. 

A word of caution: young Vizslas are extremely mouthy, so they need to be taught bite inhibition at a very early age. I know young boys will want to wrestle and play with the puppy (with their hands), but this would encourage nipping/biting. Here is a great video for teaching bite inhibition:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vrPDMc-I-k

Ian Dunbar has some great videos on YouTube. If you start studying training methods now you will be better prepared when you get the pup.


----------



## mrbnichols (Mar 22, 2012)

While I am new to the Breed and am a first time Dog owner. Lexi is only 7 months old. I did a lot of research before I decided on a V. And although they are a big responsibility I wouldn't change it for anything. Although I do have to still keep her in a crate, not sure if she will ever be left in the house alone, but she is crated for eight hours a day being let out once in that time when i come home for lunch. Couple things about a V that I see. They do not like being alone at all for any length of time. I don't think i have gone to the bathroom once by myself since we got her. So if planning on getting them and leaving them in a kennel this is not the breed. Next think yes dogs play but V's play *VERY ROUGH*! Lexi plays with Very large Collies and Danes and still manages to put them on the ground or make them not want to play with her for very long. I do have to say that this is purely play and there is no aggression at all. So just imagine how they play, better yet don't, watch one first. They could easily hurt a child or adult that wasn't ready or didn't know what to expect especially when they are riled up or on chase. and think they were just playing. Next thing is exercise if she does not get enough she will be bouncing off the walls at Mach 10. She needs approximately 2 hours of off leash time, as in running at top speed on her own, for her to be remotely calm. Walking with her doesn't do much I think she could walk for days. Next thing is Lexi can be very Jealous, We have to work on this constantly, and especially of me. I make it a point to have whoever I can and whenever someone is around to pick up her food, treats, toys whenever possible especially my nieces and nephews. This is probably the biggest problem we have, and why we work on it all the time. 

This is message was in no way meant to scare anyone but I think everyone should know what they are getting in to especially for the V's sake. I will not ever own another breed though.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

"When my family first bought me to live within their home. They cuddled and they pampered me and groomed with brush and comb.

They played with me and laughed with me and showered me with toys. I sure do love my family, and all the tiny girls and boys.

The children loved to feed me; and give me special treats. They even let me sleep with them - all cosy in their sheets

I used to go for lovely walks, often several times a day. They even fought to hold my lead, I'm so very proud to say!

These are the things I'll not forget - a cherished memory. for now I'm in a shelter, bereft of family.

They used to laugh and praise me when I played with that old shoe. But I didn't know the difference between the old one and the new

The kids and I would grab a rag, and for hours we played tug. So I thought I did the right thing when I chewed that bedroom rug.

They said that I had lost control and would have to live outside. I didn't really understand this, though I really really tried!

The walks they stopped one by one; they said they had no time. I wish that I could change things; I wish I knew my crime.

My life became so lonely shackled to a metal chain. I barked and barked continually I thought I'd go insane.

So they took me to the shelter but were embarrassed to say why. So they said I'd caused an allergy, then said their last goodbye.

If only I'd had training, as a tiny little pup. I wouldn't have been so hard to live with, when I was all grown up.

"You only have one day left", I heard the kennel man say. Does that mean I have a second chance? "Do I go back home today"?"

-Author Unknown

I'm the bad guy of the forum at times with my posts. :-\

Eyes wide open. Anybody with a checking account can buy a Vizsla, but not all can live with them.

I do wish you the best of luck. 

RBD


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I was having a real nice day till I read this. it really is so sad but oh so very true..It made me give my little Vizsla an extra cuddle, and I know, she is happy to know that she is in a safe secure loving home.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

RBD, how true and how sad is that! :-[

Vizslas are indeed lovely dogs but they do require a lot of attention and constant training. 
I haven't had a lie in since we got her!  
I have no kids (yet) so i cannot comment on how they behave with them but right now I don't think I would have the time to have one anyway. I work full time and all my spare time is devoted to my vizsla. 
But! I have 2 sisters (I'm the youngest) and we had a pointer when I was 13 years old so it can be done.

Elza is almost 7 months old (or shall I say just?) and she have to have 2 hours off leash walk every single day! Right now she can't have it cos she's on heat. I walk her on a long lead and she is very very frustrated and just want to run no matter what! Because of this she needs more attention at home. So what I'm saying is *shelliewall* will you have the time and can you give her so much attention as to your children, if not more?

We don't try to talk you out of it but Vizslas are nothing like any other breed.


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

RBD... as always a quality worthwhile post.


----------



## OrangeMonkeys (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Shelliewall, I am a newbie myself so welcome .

All the previous posts say everything, they are the most fantastic dogs but do require a lot of time, attention and training. Good luck in choosing the right puppy you will have years of enjoyment.


----------

